# What follows what?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm just wondering.......are there any rules about what order cars are connected behind the locomotive on a deisel freight train?
In other words, do freight cars come first, followed by tanker cars, followed by gondolas, etc., etc.?
Or, is it whatever order you feel like running?
Thanks for any suggestions!!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Hi all,
> I'm just wondering.......are there any rules about what order cars are connected behind the locomotive on a deisel freight train?
> In other words, do freight cars come first, followed by tanker cars, followed by gondolas, etc., etc.?
> Or, is it whatever order you feel like running?
> ...


Most of the freight trains around here are set up for where the cars are going. I build mine the way I see fit.

It's your RR do as you like.

I would just make sure the caboose in at the end.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One part of model railroading Is having a large layout and running it like a real RR. Clubs do this more. Placement is matter of destination. Commuter trains are like that. If you get on the wrong coach you find yourself disconnected on the siding going off the beaten path.

I have seen a private caboose in the middle of a freight train. It wasn't recent either. The owner was having the time of his life.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
I pretty much figured it was "do whatever feels good", but not sure if there was any particular order.
My Dad was a switchman at a large yard in Niles, MI when I was a little guy.
I can recall him bitchin' about some of the goofy cars that had to be sandwiched in between box cars, etc., so that they would end up where they belonged. This recollection kind of gave me a clue that there really aren't any hard and fast rules about car placement.
And, yep, I've got the caboose on the end!! :laugh:
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

even cabooses are used to separate cars so they can be found in the middle of trains

or at least I saw one out hunting cruisin through southern alberta - someone mentioned they do that to keep the nasty stuff spaced away from the rest....

I asked a cp guy the other day and he said its all weight and location is what decides where they go in line....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

For safety reasons a car caring hazardous materials must have a few cars between it and the locomotives. This is for protection in an accident.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken they try to avoid Liquid/gas fuel or oil next to wood loads, the combo in and accident is highly volatile.
Oh and never drop of a box car load of VCR's and TV's in the hood.:laugh:
Or a load of cupcakes at fat camp!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't know why, but I seem to have a "thing" for tanker cars moreso than box cars. 
Maybe it's because I'm also in the antique auto hobby and petroliana hobby too, so tanker cars full of gasoline and motor oil trip my trigger.
Never enough toys!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Don't know why, but I seem to have a "thing" for tanker cars moreso than box cars.
> Maybe it's because I'm also in the antique auto hobby and petroliana hobby too, so tanker cars full of gasoline and motor oil trip my trigger.
> Never enough toys!
> Bob



It don't matter sometimes where the tanker is, check out this video.

Keep an eye on the trees in the beginning.
Talk about luck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azV5bC2br-Q


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Diesel engine is industructable! Muwahahaha!!!! Train cars on the other hand not so much.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy JEEZ, Ed ... I nearly fell out of my chair! Ouch!!! That's some video.

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That was a good vid, never seen that one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad I wasn't holding the camera!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Cowabunga!
That's what I call a freekin' train wreck!!!!!!!
Watching that tanker comin' at me was a trip and a half.
I've always admired the dudes who actually go out there and clean up some of those massive train derailments. They need a better pay grade!
Bob


----------



## jbmombasa (Jan 16, 2011)

Holy cow! Three laws of motion.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

caboose at the front....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think there's something going on there that people under 18 shouldn't see. Isn't that where new trains come from ?!?!? 

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HUMMM


> caboose at the front....


Around here thay put them in the back?
Must be a Canadian thing.:cAnada: 
HAHAHA :cheeky4:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

TapRoot said:


> caboose at the front....


THIS IS MADNESS!


THIS IS MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!

It was abviously someone who doesn't know how a train is supposed to look. That or it is a train controlled by ALIENS!!!!

Note how they have a GP type unit an SD type unit and a F series B unit what up with that?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> HUMMM
> 
> Around here thay put them in the back?
> Must be a Canadian thing.:cAnada:
> HAHAHA :cheeky4:


He He CP stands for Canadian Pacific. Still think puting them in the back is a canadian thing?

:lol_hitting:

why is there no American holding a U.S. flag? I was so upset when there was not one to combat his canadian flag.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

gc53dfgc,
Here in The UNITED STATES






we put our caboose on the back of the train!
Oh wait, Nope it's just a flashing light!
Caboose are just used as storage sheds out back now.


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> It don't matter sometimes where the tanker is, check out this video.
> 
> Keep an eye on the trees in the beginning.
> Talk about luck.
> ...


1:09 cow in upper left corner


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

FightingDrag said:


> 1:09 cow in upper left corner


you either know what a cow looks like in a tornado or you have super man vision.:laugh:


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

I only saw like 3 legs, and a body, im thinking its a cow.
I want it to be a cow, could be a dog...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you see my post about the CP switching with the caboose in Glens Falls , NY?
When it was done the caboose was directly behind the engine pulling out a bunch of empty tankers.

In my Eds Road Trains, which I have to add to. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388


----------

